# painted crystal background



## robinc

I remember years ago,*old dude my mom put blue paint on the back of her tank and when she was done the paint dried with a crystalized effect. It was as I remember pretty neat but I can't find any paint that still does that. It was back in the days when enviormentally you could pretty much get away with anything *o2 so it might be that the stuff is off the market. Any ideas if this can still be accomplished and not at great expense?


----------



## Donna120

I was looking for something like that to go on my glass cabinet doors. What I found was either extremely expensive or complicated to apply or both.
Then I remembered a craft paint that I had used years ago called Gallery Glass.
It's inexpensive, easy to apply and when you want to remove it, just use a single edge razor blade and it peels right off! I got it at Hoby Loby but I think most craft stores will have it. Not bad for $2.00!


----------



## robinc

Donna120 said:


> I was looking for something like that to go on my glass cabinet doors. What I found was either extremely expensive or complicated to apply or both.
> Then I remembered a craft paint that I had used years ago called Gallery Glass.
> It's inexpensive, easy to apply and when you want to remove it, just use a single edge razor blade and it peels right off! I got it at Hoby Loby but I think most craft stores will have it. Not bad for $2.00!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Buerkletucson

robinc said:


> I remember years ago,*old dude my mom put blue paint on the back of her tank and when she was done the paint dried with a crystalized effect. It was as I remember pretty neat but I can't find any paint that still does that. It was back in the days when enviormentally you could pretty much get away with anything *o2 so it might be that the stuff is off the market. Any ideas if this can still be accomplished and not at great expense?


Boy that's bringing back memories......that's got to be 20 - 30 years ago I bet. 
Every fish shop had bottles of that stuff in every color you wanted.
Looked like stained glass on the back of the tank. *w3

Depending on the thickness of application it made different size designs. 
I used it on a couple of tanks and it did work pretty good but stunk to high heaven!
Probably banned due to the chemicals involved and kids getting high sniffing it! 
Can't have any fun now days.....*pc

*Update.....
I found it...or something similar here:*
Not bad priced either........$12.50 per Pint.................Way cool. *banana dance

Crystal Glass Paints


----------



## robinc

Buerkletucson said:


> Boy that's bringing back memories......that's got to be 20 - 30 years ago I bet.
> Every fish shop had bottles of that stuff in every color you wanted.
> Looked like stained glass on the back of the tank. *w3
> 
> Depending on the thickness of application it made different size designs.
> I used it on a couple of tanks and it did work pretty good but stunk to high heaven!
> Probably banned due to the chemicals involved and kids getting high sniffing it!
> Can't have any fun now days.....*pc
> 
> *Update.....
> I found it...or something similar here:*
> Not bad priced either........$12.50 per Pint.................Way cool. *banana dance
> 
> Crystal Glass Paints



Yes, that's the look I remember. And yea, 30 or more years ago. And I'd go 12 bucks a pint. I'm going to set up a small shrimp tank in a month or so, I'll try and get some and post a pic.


----------



## Donna120

Great looking finish, but how is it done? Are there any instructional videos?


----------



## robinc

Donna120 said:


> Great looking finish, but how is it done? Are there any instructional videos?


Not hat I can find but I'm going to get a half pint of blue for a shrimp tank I want to put up, unfortunately probably not till August. I'll take pics and make notes on what I did and how it tuned out.


----------



## Buerkletucson

Donna120 said:


> Great looking finish, but how is it done? Are there any instructional videos?


You just paint it on the back of the glass after cleaning it thoroughly......the tank has to be empty and lay flat. 
The thickness of the "paint" determines the size of the crystallization......I think because it dries at different rates. 

If anyone tries this I suggest you try it on some test piece of glass to get the idea on the desired effect. 
Also, do it in a well ventilated area as it does stink until dry. 

I might have to try this stuff again sometime on my small tank. 



Thanks for bringing back some cool memories! *w3


----------



## robinc

So I'm going to try and post my pics from the completed tank. I hope this is the right way to go about it. 

Crystal Blue








Now to let it dry





Ta-Da it's full


I really love the way it turned out. I'm sure it's probably not for everyone but I really love it. 

I really want to thank Buerkletucson for finding the link to this company for me. I was stumped and this exactly what I was looking for.


Robin


----------



## majerah1

Thats actually pretty cool and I think it would be perfect for some spawn tanks. You could paint the bottom, back and sides of it. Hmm I may do this.


----------



## robinc

It never occured to me to do the sides. I'm guessing the bottom because in a spawn tank there is no substrate?


----------



## coralbandit

That really is pretty cool!Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Buerkletucson

Taking a bow...... *r2

Cool, glad it worked out for you. 
Like I mentioned, you can do it 5x times over and come out with a completely different look each time. Thickness of material makes a big difference. 

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Lee Wainwright

robinc said:


> I remember years ago,*old dude my mom put blue paint on the back of her tank and when she was done the paint dried with a crystalized effect. It was as I remember pretty neat but I can't find any paint that still does that. It was back in the days when enviormentally you could pretty much get away with anything *o2 so it might be that the stuff is off the market. Any ideas if this can still be accomplished and not at great expense?


Here is a vendor I found that offers many colors of Crystal Paint for glass. In 1970, I used this paint to create dozens of glass paintings that I sold to a museum in Pittsburgh after an owner bought all of my works at an art exhibit held at Penn State. 









Frida Crystal Effect Glass Paints


Make Your Own Stained Glass Creations With Excellent Results!Easily produce artwork with the look of real stained glass, without the need for special tools and equipment! Frida offers 20 different solvent-based colors with a crystal texture style to choose from. Just tape your design underneath...




www.jerrysartarama.com


----------

